# Diablo III Gästepass gesucht !



## Critical-1982 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne Diablo III testen und würde mich über einen Gästepass sehr freuen.
Hoffe das nicht schon alle vergriffen sind


Danke schonmal an die nette Person die so gnädig ist



Proud Member of A Deadly Wish

http://www.a-deadly-wish.com


----------

